# Serpae tetras and female bettas?



## KappaTheImp (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all. I've got a relatively new 55 gallon tank (that has finally shrugged off its algae and ammonia problem...) stocked with a school of Cardinal Tetras, and two small schools of Serpae and Phantom Tetras. There's also a handsome gold nugget pleco in there, but I don't really think he's liable to cause any trouble. 

I know cardinals are probably safe, but I know serpaes can get a little nippy with long finned fish. So, I hesitate to put one of my betta boys in there. What I was wondering, is if I can maintain a little sorority in there! The bigger tetras seem like they can be bullies from time to time, but I don't know if they'd pick on the girls, since they wouldn't have those nice flowing fins. Has anyone ever tried this? 

Most of what I see around are strictly species tanks when it comes to betta females. (And I can't set up another tank just for a sorority. The significant other would KILL me. We're trying to cut down on aquariums, not keep adding more.)

All of my fish in that tank right now seem to favor one side, so the other side should be up for grabs as far as territories go. Thoughts?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it would be pretty risky, even with females. Serpae tetras can be very aggresive.


----------



## KappaTheImp (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you think they'd be alright with just the phantoms? I've got a buddy with another serpae school that wouldn't mind some extras. I got sort of stuck with these, as my boyfriend picked them out when we first decided that we wanted an aquarium, but I wouldn't mind to rehome them if I needed to.


----------



## Lishka (May 3, 2013)

I have a betta male and female in my 55 with 3 serpae tetras and I have 0 problems. Been that way for about 3 months. I wouldn't advise anyone to do it, but if you watch for problems you can just pull your bettas out. I also have bolivian ram pair, german ram pair, blood parrot pair, several cats, plecos, raphael, 2 flounder, African leaf fish pair, clown loach school, and a ramshorn snail. 

YES, I know this is a crazy mix... but they are happy, and healthy, and it works!!! Many are young and will be separated with age, but I don't think the serpaes will bother the bettas as long as you have enough room, hides, and perhaps the cardinals, and phantoms will keep them uninterested in the bettas!! You can only know by trying. You could put the betta in and keep him in the net and see how the others react, any aggression, don't put him in.


----------

